# Getting to America... will we, won't we?



## v v (Jan 30, 2022)

*A mini travelogue*

_A few minutes after midnight 31 January 2022_

Just had this idea of being 6 1/2 days away from getting on a United plane from London Heathrow for San Francisco and recording the mini travelogue we will make to do that. 

Our destination is Chatsworth (CWT), Los Angeles, our goal is to arrive on Monday 7 February at around 9pm, a sort of cut down version of 'Around the world in 80 days'. Our time frame is 8 days from now.

Start point is deep in rural France. First transport a camper van to get us to England where we catch a train, not forgetting the camper will be on a train through the Channel tunnel, but that's getting ahead of the story. 

Here goes. For the next couple of hours print all entry, vaccination and testing documents so we have paper copies as at least one port we pass through requires all back-up to be in paper form. This is an easy task, but what keeps us awake is the speed of change of regulation from one day to the next. We watch a lot of serious news tv and check on various government regulations to keep up to date!

Got to go.


----------



## v v (Jan 31, 2022)

_Day 1 - 31 January 2022_

A few remaining camper service items top take care of, more regulation etc research with a littl printing too. Prepping the final stages of the camper for use, fridge on and down to temperature, enough water onboard to last 3 days and more.

Here's a photo of the travel document file so far, we used to pack our bags, grab the passports, a couple of tickets and were gone. Just being wistful as most of those documents are designed to keep us all safe so it is all worth it in the end.



Closing up all the old (very old mainly) outbuildings as secure as possible, packing for the US part of the trip and emailing too. We're still not quite ready but have until 3pm on Tuesday to be ready to pull out of the gate, we must leave around that time or it will be little or no sleep for the driver.

Here's Tuesday's route to Calais Eurotunnel, about 9-10 hours in a not so fast motorhome not, counting stops for breaks. We have to be at Calais Eurotunnel the very latest at 7am on Wednesday morning or the timing for the rest of the appointments for Wednesday will go awry. Today didn't feel like fun but Tuesday should, well the afternoon on anyway.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 31, 2022)

Maybe you'll give us your flight #/date and we can track you crossing the pond....and the big mass of land.


----------



## Willbridge (Feb 1, 2022)

Chatsworth is infamous from the days of the not-so-friendly SP. As the northwest LA suburbs grew, local businesspersons proposed that the still-popular _Coast Daylight _stop there. (It ran non-stop between Glendale and Oxnard.) The SP's response was to tear down the station and remove the sign.

This story was told to me by George Wentzlaff, who lived in the area. Unfortunately, he's passed away, but whether it is true or not it tells something about how people felt about the railroad. (It likely happened in 1964 or 1965 when San Jose <> Los Angeles local Trains 151/154 were discontinued.)


----------



## v v (Feb 1, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Maybe you'll give us your flight #/date and we can track you crossing the pond....and the big mass of land.



How's this: United Airlines ~ Sunday Feb 6 2022 ~ UA 900 ~ London Heathrow 01:35 PM - San Francisco 04:25 PM ~ Duration 10h 50m

Don't know much about flight routes, do we pass a long way to the north of you?


----------



## v v (Feb 1, 2022)

Willbridge said:


> Chatsworth is infamous from the days of the not-so-friendly SP. As the northwest LA suburbs grew, local businesspersons proposed that the still-popular _Coast Daylight _stop there. (It ran non-stop between Glendale and Oxnard.) The SP's response was to tear down the station and remove the sign.
> 
> This story was told to me by George Wentzlaff, who lived in the area. Unfortunately, he's passed away, but whether it is true or not it tells something about how people felt about the railroad. (It likely happened in 1964 or 1965 when San Jose <> Los Angeles local Trains 151/154 were discontinued.)



It's a very pleasant small station with an equally small museum in the waiting area. Roy Roger and Dale Evans will have used it? as they feature in the museum.

Chatsworth, CA (CWT) – Great American Stations


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 1, 2022)

v v said:


> How's this: United Airlines ~ Sunday Feb 6 2022 ~ UA 900 ~ London Heathrow 01:35 PM - San Francisco 04:25 PM ~ Duration 10h 50m
> 
> Don't know much about flight routes, do we pass a long way to the north of you?


Yes, looks like you’ll be a tad  north of me.
This is the flight path it took yesterday.


Maybe you’ll fly over @oregon pioneer house


----------



## v v (Feb 1, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Yes, looks like you’ll be a tad  north of me.
> This is the flight path it took yesterday.
> View attachment 26969
> 
> Maybe you’ll fly over @oregon pioneer house



How good is your eyesight if we wave?


----------



## PVD (Feb 1, 2022)

I'll look for a white 787, just wave the 787 has larger windows..... (just kidding, I live between Laguardia and Kennedy airports in NYC, not anywhere near that route) great plane for a long flight, the higher pressure and humidity help. Every once in a while a 767-300 rotates in.


----------



## Eric in East County (Feb 1, 2022)

v v said:


> It's a very pleasant small station with an equally small museum in the waiting area. Roy Roger and Dale Evans will have used it? as they feature in the museum.
> 
> Chatsworth, CA (CWT) – Great American Stations


Chatsworth was a popular Hollywood location for filming Westerns so Roy and Dale might have made films there.


----------



## v v (Feb 1, 2022)

_Day 2 - 1 February 2022_

Bad, we haven't escaped our home's orbit, just about getting up to escape velopcity and going out the door in 30 minutes, 5 hours late...


----------



## Joe from PA (Feb 1, 2022)

Meanwhile, back in the "states", my wife and I just booked a August trip to England on the Queen Mary 2. We will fly home. Am looking forward to a train trip to York. Have you done that?

Your map is a bit hard to read. Do you live in L'Arverne? My wife and I did a Viking River Cruise on the Rhone about 7 years ago. It started in Lyon and we ended it with a few days in Marseille. We saw Paris as part of another trip. Keep us up to date on your trip.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Feb 1, 2022)

Joe from PA said:


> Am looking forward to a train trip to York.



If you search for the “Man in Seat 61“ then go into his website, under the Train Travel in Britain section, he has a London to York by Train section with several pages of information.


----------



## jis (Feb 1, 2022)

Usually for going from London to York I just show up and Kings Cross and take the next train heading that way at a reasonable price. There usually are scads of them.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 1, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Maybe you’ll fly over @oregon pioneer house



Nope, the dark green is the Cascade mountains. I’m out in the light green to the east of there. I think.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 1, 2022)

Joe from PA said:


> Meanwhile, back in the "states", my wife and I just booked a August trip to England on the Queen Mary 2. We will fly home. Am looking forward to a train trip to York. Have you done that?
> 
> Your map is a bit hard to read. Do you live in L'Arverne? My wife and I did a Viking River Cruise on the Rhone about 7 years ago. It started in Lyon and we ended it with a few days in Marseille. We saw Paris as part of another trip. Keep us up to date on your trip.


One of our members from England, Caravanman, took this trip from England to New York. He mentioned he got a great deal, and then rode Trains all over the US.

You might want to PM him for details and Google up his old AU trip Report !


----------



## jis (Feb 1, 2022)

oregon pioneer said:


> Nope, the dark green is the Cascade mountains. I’m out in the light green to the east of there. I think.


Actually the route they will fly on their day also may be quite different from the one shown. It all depends on which way the winds blow on that day.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 2, 2022)

jis said:


> Actually the route they will fly on their day also may be quite different from the one shown. It all depends on which way the winds blow on that day.



Yes, and given that we live in an area with relatively low plane density, we do often see north/south, high flying jets overhead that could easily be intercontinental polar route flights. If you’re flying over open valleys with conifer forested mountains and lots of snow, it might be eastern Oregon or northern Idaho.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 2, 2022)

MODERATOR's NOTE: Please be reminded this is v v's travelogue. Discussion about transatlantic cruises are inappropriate in a member's trip report. Since the information provided in those posts may be of interest to some members (although off topic in this thread), they will be moved to a new thread in the Non-Rail Transportation forum. Thank you for your cooperation.





__





Transatlantic Cruises


Meanwhile, back in the "states", my wife and I just booked a August trip to England on the Queen Mary 2. We will fly home. Am looking forward to a train trip to York. Have you done that? I've heard several people mention transatlantic travel on the QM2 here on the AU forum. In rough and...




www.amtraktrains.com





I believe Jamie will update us on his travels when he gets some rest.


----------



## v v (Feb 2, 2022)

_Day 3- 2 February 2022_

Day 2 we left 6 hours late, Rosie snapped a few photos of Eurotunnel for this thread and we had a most unusual experience arriving at and travelling with Eurotunnel (please don't get excited as it was unusual but not really that interesting). More Thursday or Friday evening.

Today, Day 3 at 8:06 pm we are sitting in our camper eating a Rosie pre-cooked meal at a very spiffy campground just north of Newark on Trent, just off of the A1 road. It's the place we aimed to be this Wednesday evening, at the time we should be here, we are both quite tired though.

Will try to catch up tomorrow evening (another full day tomorrow), failing that on Friday when we receive the results of our UK Arrival Day 2 clinic Covid tests.


----------



## Asher (Feb 2, 2022)

Was this all part of your master plan to use the RV to keep segregated and less chance testing positive the last week before flying out. Are you traveling in a major Hwy.


----------



## v v (Feb 2, 2022)

pennyk said:


> MODERATOR's NOTE: Please be reminded this is v v's travelogue. Discussion about transatlantic cruises are inappropriate in a member's trip report. Since the information provided in those posts may be of interest to some members (although off topic in this thread), they will be moved to a new thread in the Non-Rail Transportation forum. Thank you for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I scanned this thread a little earlier it felt as though I was in the wrong place. Don't get me wrong, both Rosie and I enjoy a discussion about the QM2 as along with others (Caravanman is one) we have been lucky to have made the Transatlantic crossing and happy to swap opinions and information, but as PennyK writes it is out of place in a train related travelogue.

Maintaining this forum is a tough job, we are lucky to have Penny and Jis keeping us all in order and should go with them. Now where has she buried that QM2 thread hahaha.


----------



## v v (Feb 2, 2022)

anumberone said:


> Was this all part of your master plan to use the RV to keep segregated and less chance testing positive the last week before flying out. Are you traveling in a major Hwy.



Yes and no. Camper is UK registered, it can only remain in the EU for 90 in 180 days since Brexit, so it travels back and forth. Yes getting back to Essex without having direct contact with anyone at all was part of the plan, that worked very well. 
All of the few people we met in the UK today wore masks at our asking, all were considerate, a few had bought the best quality possible in part to help us, how nice is that?
So we can isolate further we are booked into a hotel in Essex for the 3 nights before we travel, although there are loads of places we could stay with offers from family and friends, but we are trying to remain isolated to the best level we can.

Taking the journey further I have also checked on accommodation for us in the LA area should either or both one test Covid positive after arrival, some of the offers took us aback, will write about that in a few days. 

What does your last sentence mean?


----------



## Asher (Feb 2, 2022)

v v said:


> Yes and no. Camper is UK registered, it can only remain in the EU for 90 in 180 days since Brexit, so it travels back and forth. Yes getting back to Essex without having direct contact with anyone at all was part of the plan, that worked very well.
> All of the few people we met in the UK today wore masks at our asking, all were considerate, a few had bought the best quality possible in part to help us, how nice is that?
> So we can isolate further we are booked into a hotel in Essex for the 3 nights before we travel, although there are loads of places we could stay with offers from family and friends, but we are trying to remain isolated to the best level we can.
> 
> ...



I was wondering if the route you are traveling in your camper van was a major Highway, or a more scenic around about type road.


----------



## v v (Feb 2, 2022)

Joe from PA said:


> Meanwhile, back in the "states", my wife and I just booked a August trip to England on the Queen Mary 2. We will fly home. Am looking forward to a train trip to York. Have you done that?
> 
> Your map is a bit hard to read. Do you live in L'Arverne? My wife and I did a Viking River Cruise on the Rhone about 7 years ago. It started in Lyon and we ended it with a few days in Marseille. We saw Paris as part of another trip. Keep us up to date on your trip.



We live about 20 km away from the route start place, the nearest town to that start point is Montmarault. L'Averne is the name given to the AutoRoute, the A71 but have never seen the name before. We have used that spectacular in places autoroute many times, it runs from that region to the Mediterranean.

No I have not taken the train to York but others here may have. We have sailed on the QM2 from Southampton to NYC, you have a treat in store.
Did you enjoy Marseille?


----------



## v v (Feb 2, 2022)

oregon pioneer said:


> Yes, and given that we live in an area with relatively low plane density, we do often see north/south, high flying jets overhead that could easily be intercontinental polar route flights. If you’re flying over open valleys with conifer forested mountains and lots of snow, it might be eastern Oregon or northern Idaho.



Will you be home by this coming Sunday? We'll wave in your direction if so.


----------



## jis (Feb 2, 2022)

v v said:


> Will you be home by this coming Sunday? We'll wave in your direction if so.


You will have the very good moving map display on the screen in front of you or on your smartphone/iPad/Kindle depending on how you connect with the IFE (In Flight Entertainment). That will show you more or less precisely what you are flying over.


----------



## v v (Feb 2, 2022)

anumberone said:


> I was wondering if the route you are traveling in your camper van was a major Highway, or a more scenic around about type road.



That route was a mix, about 2/3 autoroute and 1/3 national and departmental roads. It was an attempt to combine a rapid journey with some of what we think as the best of France,
In the end we didn't take it, instead by taking our regular route round the eastern side of Paris we used to use for business we shaved an hour off that time and that hour later became important.
If we were taking that approximate route just for pleasure without a time restraint it would run further west in places and use more N and D roads. This 3rd route is our idea of the epitome of the image we have in our minds of what makes up non flashy, non touristic heart of France. Very nice to visit or pass through without quite understanding why.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 2, 2022)

v v said:


> Will you be home by this coming Sunday? We'll wave in your direction if so.



On Sunday, I hope to be on the CZ somewhere in Colorado, but I’m a little concerned right now, because my reservation for Friday’s LSL is currently saying “canceled.” Stay tuned to the cancellations thread…


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 2, 2022)

oregon pioneer said:


> On Sunday, I hope to be on the CZ somewhere in Colorado, but I’m a little concerned right now, because my reservation for Friday’s LSL is currently saying “canceled.” Stay tuned to the cancellations thread…


Greetings from Wintery Texas Jennifer!

It looks like most forms of Transportation in the Northeast,South,Midwest are being Shut down as the Massive Winter Storm spreads its Nasty Wings!

Hopefully you'll get rebooked with your choice of Routes and Rooms and be home by early next week!

Bon Voyage!


----------



## v v (Feb 3, 2022)

oregon pioneer said:


> On Sunday, I hope to be on the CZ somewhere in Colorado, but I’m a little concerned right now, because my reservation for Friday’s LSL is currently saying “canceled.” Stay tuned to the cancellations thread…



You are having a tough time on your travels this year but getting back to your family and then back home will be worth it. You are obviously up to the challenge, so just bon chance from both of us.


----------



## jis (Feb 3, 2022)

Moderator's Note: Several posts pertaining to In Flight Entertainment Systems have been moved to their own thread at:






In Flight Entertainment Systems (IFE)


You will have the very good moving map display on the screen in front of you or on your smartphone/iPad/Kindle depending on how you connect with the IFE. That will show you more or less precisely what you are flying over. jis, bear with me as I'm not too interested in tech stuff, but what is...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## v v (Feb 3, 2022)

jis said:


> Moderator's Note: Several posts pertaining to In Flight Entertainment Systems have been moved to their own thread at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear. This thread doesn't appear to be working, it's becoming a bit disjointed and I'm no longer sure which part of this travelogue to include or not.
I think it's best to avoid any further controversy so I'll just post the final positive or negative outcome when that time arrives.

I don't wish to question the moderators judgement, I gave my opinion yesterday that they should be supported, but this thread seems to be tripping itself up and the story isn't such a big deal anyway.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 3, 2022)

Aww, don’t let the derailers stop you. We want to know how things are going. Please keep us informed.

Besides, Jis & Penny are retired and don’t have anything better to do than police the forums.


----------



## GAT (Feb 3, 2022)

v v said:


> When I scanned this thread a little earlier it felt as though I was in the wrong place. Don't get me wrong, both Rosie and I enjoy a discussion about the QM2 as along with others (Caravanman is one) we have been lucky to have made the Transatlantic crossing and happy to swap opinions and information, but as PennyK writes it is out of place in a train related travelogue.
> 
> Maintaining this forum is a tough job, we are lucky to have Penny and Jis keeping us all in order and should go with them. Now where has she buried that QM2 thread hahaha.


Here's the new QM2 thread: Transatlantic Cruises


----------



## v v (Feb 3, 2022)

George said:


> Here's the new QM2 thread: Transatlantic Cruises



Thanks George. Found it about an hour after the message was posted, but kind of you to take the trouble though.


----------



## v v (Feb 5, 2022)

Fit to Fly tests were taken today, we both received negative results so early tomorrow are headed for London Heathrow and on to San Francisco. 
We're slightly incredulous that this moment has arrived, it's been a long week, but very very happy to be able to meet up with friends again and meet some new ones.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 6, 2022)

Here is the anticipated flight pattern for your flight today.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome back to the USA Jaime


----------



## v v (Feb 7, 2022)

Thank you Betty, and they let us into the country too, that's a bonus. Saying that we had to show more documentation getting into a Pizza place this evening than at border control, that happened only after we had paid though. 

There was a strange event with sunset as we were leaving the European airspace but this is not the thread to write about it. Once we are settled in LA I'll find somewhere on the forum to post that story.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!

Wishing you both a wonderful trip and looking forward to reading your updates on it.


----------



## PVD (Feb 7, 2022)

Glad you made it over and hope the trip goes well. Hope the 787 lived up to its hype (less jet lag)


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 8, 2022)

I hope you are settled in with Milton now, and enjoying his company. You have certainly taken enough tests to be a safe visitor!

I also made it home, and will look forward to seeing you on your later travels.


----------



## v v (Feb 9, 2022)

PVD said:


> Glad you made it over and hope the trip goes well. Hope the 787 lived up to its hype (less jet lag)



Hahaha, this is the first time we have had jet lag, but put that down to a hard week the week before take off.


----------



## v v (Feb 9, 2022)

oregon pioneer said:


> I hope you are settled in with Milton now, and enjoying his company. You have certainly taken enough tests to be a safe visitor!
> 
> I also made it home, and will look forward to seeing you on your later travels.



Hope hubby survived without you.


----------



## v v (Feb 9, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Welcome, welcome, welcome!
> 
> Wishing you both a wonderful trip and looking forward to reading your updates on it.



Thank you Ma'am, it feels very good to be here.


----------

